# School of Gold Spilos



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I got bored of studying for finals and decided to snap a few pics of my fish. Fogive the bad photography, the camera I have doesnt take good pics of constantly moving fish. Here they are, they are about 4 inches or so.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

10 G. Spilos in my 180


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

G. Spilos in my 180


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

G. Spilos in my 180


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Full Tank Shot 180 gallons


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank, eh? I bet all you guys want spilo tanks now. HaHaHa. These guys are not easy to school. As you can see in the first pic, I caught TWO pairs in the face "off dance". There are a few that have tattered fins. I would say out of 10, about 4 or so have pretty good fins. Those are usually the bigger ones og course. As you might have also noticed, I dont even have the tank lights on to take these pics. I do have lights, but I really dont like to casue unecesary stress to my fish. As you can see, the out side room light is more then enough to take the pics and view my fish. They seem to be happier this way.

You can find past pics of my spilos, as well as other pics of my fish in the link in my sig. Please, try to refrain from drooling.









Imma have to get some updated pics of my Altuvei soon. I think I'll wait though till i move his tank.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

as usual dj that sh*t is hot i love the color but my 180 will be better looking







lol


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I wonder if they could take down a pinky yet? HmMmMm....









I may have to be the first to get spilos into the carnage forum. HaHaHa. Its a shame I have no DigiCamcorder. Dunno if I could do it even if I had one.









~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE...AND PINKY..HELL THEY'LL FINISH THAT QUICKY...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, very nice, InSin















They sure have great coloration!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Dj, 
They are looking great. Glad to see no casualties. They would demolish the hell out of pinkies i'd bet. Gotta love the sand in the tank also. That would be great if you could get them on tape eating.

Joe


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if you want, you supply the pinkie, pay for shippin and handling,

i'll let you borrow my canon elura 2 (digi camcorder) with a tape. mini dv. awesome picture.

i would love to see those golds take down a pinkie. i had one gold who would kill anything at 4inches, i cant even imagine 10 of them killing a mouse


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice, awesome fish and set up.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice fish and setup Insin


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice. Any signs of breeding yet?


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

I take my hat off to you very nice tank & fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

d.j how spilo have you lost in trying to make them shoal together?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sweet tank









i want a 180g tank


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the kind words. So far I have had no casualties. When I first got them, there was sent an extra one, so I actually started with 11, but that one died the day after I got him, which led me to believe it was something that was out of my hands (perhaps stress from shipping). So I dont really count him as a casualty.

They have been going strong in the 180 for about 6 months now. No signs of mating yet. I think they are still a bit small. Maybe in a few months. Glad you all like the pics. Its been a while since I posted any.

~Dj


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow nice tank and spilos, all that room they must love it!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Gotta love that tank! Way to go DJ! How's the injured spilo doing ?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Gotta love that tank! Way to go DJ! How's the injured spilo doing ?


 I just reintroduced him yesterday. He had most of his tail healed. Given a few more days and he would have been 100%. I figured that he would be able to hold his own. He was doing okay last time I checked on him.

~Dj


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Great fish and tank







I love your stand. I wish I could make something that nice to hold a ton of water.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

MikeR said:


> Great fish and tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HaHaHa, and to think I had my mom make it for me. LoL.

If I didnt live on the third floor I would add the 150 that the bottom shelf was designed to hold. It seems incomplete without the dual tanks that it was made for. I GUESS the 180 will just have to do for now.

~Dj


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

nice set up man.. how hard is it doing water changes with sand? have to add more sand periodically?


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

That's a badass tank dog!!! Not to mention a badass shoal of p's!!!







Hopefully when i'm more experienced with p's and have enough space i'll have something like that.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> have to add more sand periodically?


 I do water changes every week on sundays. I ve had the tank set up for 6 months now. I would say over that time I have lost about a half cup of sand out of 200lbs that I started with. Not really noticable enough to replace. especially when the bags come by 50lbs. Perhaps in another 3-4 years I will add some more sand. HaHaHa.

Other then that, cleaning it is not that bad at all. Most of the junk stays on top and since I clean it weekly it doesnt look bad at all.

~Dj


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Are they skittish? Hows feeding time?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Feeding time is wonderful. Very much like the pygos I used to have. 10 hungry mouths fighting for a fellet of salmon today, and all 10 trying to pull it in 10 different directions. I am happy with them.

~Dj


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

nice fish and tank

btw: study


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great shoal, congrats!


----------

